# Weird Survey Question...



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

So as many of you know, we get a survey question at the end of our block. 

Today's question was something like, "Are there comfortable places to sit while you're waiting for your block?"

Are there lounges where they serve people snacks and back massages in some warehouses? WTF?


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

They used have a little 'cubicle' for me but have since taken it away.


----------



## BezosSucks (Nov 5, 2017)

Strongly disagree


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

That question is targeted towards Prime/Fresh stations drivers.


----------



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

just walk into the break room im sure the mangers wont mine flexors going in there


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I like the one about knowing when offers become available ?

Poor bastards can't even add a comment section.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> I like the one about knowing when offers become available ?
> 
> Poor bastards can't even add a comment section.


STRONGLY DISAGREE


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

+1


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

When was the last time you received notifications that offers were available? Not talking about reserved offers.


----------



## dantiv (Mar 1, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> When was the last time you received notifications that offers were available? Not talking about reserved offers.


Everything stopped for me around Halloween. I stopped receiving offers and the app has gone quiet. I feel I've been blocked but I never received any notice. I'm a 1+ year vet.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

dantiv said:


> Everything stopped for me around Halloween. I stopped receiving offers and the app has gone quiet. I feel I've been blocked but I never received any notice. I'm a 1+ year vet.


Prime or Logistics?


----------



## dantiv (Mar 1, 2017)

Placebo17 said:


> Prime or Logistics?


Logistics. Nothing again today.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

+1

No bot
No script
No emails.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

There's no point of sending out offers notifications when the blocks are already gone by the time you receive the notification. I think Amazon did away with the offer notifications (non reserve).


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

oicu812 said:


> There's no point of sending out offers notifications when the blocks are already gone by the time you receive the notification. I think Amazon did away with the offer notifications (non reserve).


I think I saw it once a few weeks ago, but otherwise nothing since about July.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

My warehouse is so saturated even the 7 to 9pm blocks that used to just sit around get taken in less than a second. These 2 hour $36 blocks are sh!t blocks. This one guy told me he had to go 20 miles away for 10 stops all reattemp apartments and had to return couple packages to the warehouse. 

That's a lot of driving and sh!t route for $36.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I died laughing at today's question. Something about if you make a mistake are you given opportunity to explain yourself? Some sh&$ like that. STRONGLY DISAGREE


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> There's no point of sending out offers notifications when the blocks are already gone by the time you receive the notification. I think Amazon did away with the offer notifications (non reserve).


I get them everyday. They drop in waves. Afternoon wave, Mid-Afternoon wave and Evening wave. If things went south that day there's a late evening wave. Unfortunately the morning wave has gone MIA. I'm assuming that wave is reserved for the white vans now.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I'm not talking about offers. I'm talking about the notifications in app.


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> I'm not talking about offers. I'm talking about the notifications in app.


That's what I'm talking about. The notification accompanies the wave drops.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Movaldriver said:


> I died laughing at today's question. Something about if you make a mistake are you given opportunity to explain yourself? Some sh&$ like that. STRONGLY DISAGREE


Yep, X2

I hate these open ended questions. Cause my answer is based upon Marked delivered but customer not received.

Ok Amazon,.... Define Mistake ? ,.... I'm waiting...


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Brandon Wilson said:


> That's what I'm talking about. The notification accompanies the wave drops.


We don't see it in my area.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Yep, X2
> 
> I hate these open ended questions. Cause my answer is based upon Marked delivered but customer not received.
> 
> Ok Amazon,.... Define Mistake ? ,.... I'm waiting...


Yeah the question is actually wrong. The question should be does Amazon ever take your side from a customer's accusation?

When you make a delivery and they report it not received or complain for no reason, it's really not making mistakes.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Its a mistake when one leaves a package and shouldn't have. But like I told a blue and black vest today, Irvine, if we bring back to many pacs were get deactivated as well. They agreed, I said see, its a no win for the driver. I told them I have talked to several postal carriers and all of them said that once that letter leaves there hand it is to responsibility of the home owner. Its no longer the postal services responsibility. I'm hearing crickets guys.


----------



## jmz (Sep 25, 2017)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> I told them I have talked to several postal carriers and all of them said that once that letter leaves there hand it is to responsibility of the home owner. Its no longer the postal services responsibility. I'm hearing crickets guys.


Stealing mail is a felony. Postal carriers don't really have to worry about missing packages because of that.


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Its a mistake when one leaves a package and shouldn't have. But like I told a blue and black vest today, Irvine, if we bring back to many pacs were get deactivated as well. They agreed, I said see, its a no win for the driver. I told them I have talked to several postal carriers and all of them said that once that letter leaves there hand it is to responsibility of the home owner. Its no longer the postal services responsibility. I'm hearing crickets guys.


Bringing back packages that you've attempted will not get you deactivated. You've lived up to your end of the deal by attempting the delivery. Their own training videos tell you specifically not to leave a package that is not safe for delivery due to location or weather. If for some reason I get an apartment route I will knock and call the customers at the door through the app. If I don't get an answer at the door by time the call goes to voice mail well then, each and every package I don't get a contact with will come back safely to the station. If that means just 1 or 30, it makes no difference. I've never had any issues with a blue vest over it. They will simply ask me whether they were attempted or not and they get a yes. Done deal.

Submit a complaint if anyone ever gives you a hard time for returning packages that you've attempted.


----------

